
Comcast promising 160 Mb/s Internet  - iamelgringo
http://www.cnn.com/2008/TECH/01/08/ces.comcast.ap/index.html
======
Shooter
They should worry about reliably delivering the 6 Mb/s they promised me first.
Preferably at the price they initially agreed on. And without throttling.

I signed up for their $99 Triple-Play package and my first several bills have
been for $185. And the tv and internet service is out about 80% of the time. I
had to arrange for satellites to be installed in order to conduct business
while they try to sort it all out.

Bastards.

